# Wanderlei Silva gets in Chael Sonnen's face UFC Fight Night



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I searched but didn't see this. The good stuff starts about 3:53


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

The title is a bit misleading(video title that is), he doesn't get in his face so to speak, but he does let him know how he feels about certain things. Even in his calm self you can see the eye of the tiger while limping. I love this guy, even in Wanglish he's intimidating lol. True O.G.


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

Wanderlei is such a class act. In brazil we have a saying show respect or lose some teeth hahaha. He even made that classy by defending and honouring a countryman in Nogueira.


----------



## pokemonzombie (Aug 29, 2010)

I have so much respect for Wanderlei Silva as a fighter and a person just a great man.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That hat suites Wandy because he really is a real life Rocky, beloved by the fans because he ducked nobody and always left it all in the cage. It is impossible to hate Wandy, I actually think it should be a bannable offense to insult Wandy


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Good stuff... Chaels actions speak louder then Wanderleis. Chael doesnt condone street fighting and doesnt want any part of it. Lets see who wins in the Octagon ;D
Everything was fine until the respect you dont lose teeth comment. Now your just throwing threats around buddy...


Chael by ass ****


----------



## Allucard (Aug 29, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Good stuff... Chaels actions speak louder then Wanderleis. Chael doesnt condone street fighting and doesnt want any part of it. Lets see who wins in the Octagon ;D
> Everything was fine until the respect you dont lose teeth comment. Now your just throwing threats around buddy...
> 
> 
> Chael by ass ****


Speak of ass, Sonnen's like a Swish cheese. A ******* cheater. And by then he thought he got away with it. Wrong! I can't believe people will love a wimpy ass steroid abusing disrespecting cheater. This is the same guy who blamed Armstrong for giving himself cancer! Sure he showed guts in being all in Anderson's face and delivering a good performance but he WAS cheating. He was calling Anderson Silva a FRAUD and taking needles in his ass at the same time. Who's the real fraud now huh?!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Allucard said:


> Speak of ass, Sonnen's like a Swish cheese. A ******* cheater. And by then he thought he got away with it. Wrong! I can't believe people will love a wimpy ass steroid abusing disrespecting cheater. This is the same guy who blamed Armstrong for giving himself cancer! Sure he showed guts in being all in Anderson's face and delivering a good performance but he WAS cheating. He was calling Anderson Silva a FRAUD and taking needles in his ass at the same time. Who's the real fraud now huh?!


Since im for the idea of Steroids in Pro sports... i could give a sht less ehhh?? There is a good chance Wandy did roids sometime in Pride. Either way Steroids doesnt make you super human... Chael still gets all the credit in the world in my books. If steroids made you super human Chris Leben wouldnt have lost to Bisping out of all people. I like Wandy... but i dont like him throwing those kind of threats out to a man that would whip his ass in the octagon. He could have left it out and id have nothing but praise for Wandy.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

This is why i love wandy, however the video is sad seeing wandy like that. Man the dude looks old now. He is probably laughing at chael right now as we speak.


----------



## Allucard (Aug 29, 2010)

Wanderlei deserves every single fan he has. I'm not one but i truly respect the guy.


----------



## Allucard (Aug 29, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Since im for the idea of Steroids in Pro sports... i could give a sht less ehhh?? There is a good chance Wandy did roids sometime in Pride. Either way Steroids doesnt make you super human... Chael still gets all the credit in the world in my books. If steroids made you super human Chris Leben wouldnt have lost to Bisping out of all people. I like Wandy... but i dont like him throwing those kind of threats out to a man that would whip his ass in the octagon. He could have left it out and id have nothing but praise for Wandy.


Steroids do nothing, they are illegal due to a conspiracy to screw Sonnen. Sure dude. Chael gets credit for using steroids against an injured fighter and still losing. clap clap clap.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Allucard said:


> Wanderlei deserves every single fan he has. I'm not one but i truly respect the guy.


How the hell is that possible! Everybody loves wandy. Wandy is like the dude under fedor for greatest of all time.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Allucard said:


> Steroids do nothing, they are illegal due to a conspiracy to screw Sonnen. Sure dude. Chael gets credit for using steroids against an injured fighter and still losing. clap clap clap.


Ok buddy... go buy some steroids then try jumping building to building like Hulk did. Good luck... let me know the results.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Wanderlei's bark is worse than his bite. He's barely a top 10 MW at this point, and dropping fast. 

Sonnen and Wanderlei fight right now, and Sonnen takes it easily.


----------



## Allucard (Aug 29, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> How the hell is that possible! Everybody loves wandy. Wandy is like the dude under fedor for greatest of all time.


err no, sorry. neither one is the goat... fedor had me going for years but when he started facing hong man choi (in his mma debut) and matt lidland in an attempt to prevent any loss and gets subbed by the ufc reject werdum after ducking the champion because he was too dangerous i quit that badwagon. anderson silva stands alone at the goat for me until the next gsp fight that is  anderson won me big time beating an steroid enhanced sonnen, i don't care he doesn't look like me, in the end he's probably the greatest.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Allucard said:


> err no, sorry. neither one is the goat... fedor had me going for years but when he started facing hong man choi (in his mma debut) and matt lidland in an attempt to prevent any loss and gets subbed by the ufc reject werdum after ducking the champion because he was too dangerous i quit that badwagon. anderson silva stands alone at the goat for me until the next gsp fight that is  anderson won me big time beating an steroid enhanced sonnen, i don't care he doesn't look like me, in the end he's probably the greatest.


Anderson is my favourite fight by a mile but what fedor did in pride alone makes him the goat. NVM what he is doing right now cause sooner or later he will fight the best. Any man who could beat guys like nog,coleman,crocop,renato in there pride is goat. Plus werdum is not a ufc reject the ufc made a mistake letting him go. He was slacking and lost to a do who will be the ufc champ one day. Right now Werdum hands down is the most dangerous hw fighter on the ground. Fedor is also the most skilled overall fighter in the HW division.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Chael had to check himself there. Not even bothering with the whole negativity with Chael. He must going through a shitstorm right now...


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Cheal wouldnt say a word to Silva ....he may even beat him in a cage...but face to face he wouldt say shit. 

Cheal was close to "yes sir, no sir...3 bags full sir" "I wont be nasty to noggy again i promise"

Silence says more than words at times right....


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Cheal wouldnt say a word to Silva ....he may even beat him in a cage...but face to face he wouldt say shit.
> 
> Cheal was close to "yes sir, no sir...3 bags full sir" "I wont be nasty to noggy again i promise"
> 
> Silence says more than words at times right....


Yah lets make fun of Chael for being a grown up in that situation. Chael would have whipped the floor with Wandy if they went at it in that car. Wandy can barely walk there. Lucky for Wandy that Chael doesnt behave like they do over there in Brazil where they hit you over your head for bowing so they can take your wallet.


----------



## browncow (Jun 14, 2008)

michelangelo said:


> Wanderlei's bark is worse than his bite.


That's okay. Wand is just an ordinary man. The one you step into the cage with is The f^@#'in AXE MURDERER.:fight02:




Toxic said:


> That hat suites Wandy because he really is a real life Rocky, beloved by the fans because he ducked nobody and always left it all in the cage. It is impossible to hate Wandy, I actually think it should be a bannable offense to insult Wandy


QFT.raise01:

Silva is a figure who other combat sport athletes should aspire to be like. 

Same goes for mainstream athletes.

And all human beings, for that matter.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Surprise, surprise.

Chael´s mouth isn´t that big once is in front of someone. What a coward! 
If he ever gets in front of Brock or Big Nog he´ll shit himself, i´m sure.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Yah lets make fun of Chael for being a grown up in that situation. Chael would have whipped the floor with Wandy if they went at it in that car. Wandy can barely walk there. Lucky for Wandy that Chael doesnt behave like they do over there in Brazil where they hit you over your head for bowing so they can take your wallet.


Did i say he should just smack him in the mouth? No....but just agreeing with everything he said was pathetic :laugh: He could atleast show some bottle and tell Wandy not to tell him what to do...

Chael>>raise01: :angry02:<<Silva


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Did i say he should just smack him in the mouth? No....but just agreeing with everything he said was pathetic :laugh: He could atleast show some bottle and tell Wandy not to tell him what to do...
> 
> Chael>>raise01: :angry02:<<Silva


He probably thinks wandy is half retarded and would just start fighting him right there. Iv been in situations where i felt like i realllly didn't want to fight... such as at a job BUT the other guy is too stupid to realize the repercussions. I felt something along those lines was going on here. And im 20... Chael is a grown man, how he acted is how id expect a grown man to act. Wandy needs to grow Thicker Skin... People talk about about America ALLLLLL DAYYYY, im not picking fights over it and talking about respect because im not a sensitive ****. Is Wandy going to threaten every person that insults Brazil?? Lawl. You guys praise Wandy but i think he came off as a sensitive prick.

Clearly Wandy knows what Chael said about Brazil is true. Its the only reason he would be so offended.

Oh and
Chael was promoting a fight... give me a break. I hear 10x worse things about America for absolute no reason. If it was to promote a fight i wouldnt think twice about it much less get mad over it.


B4 i get massive backlash from Wandy worshipers. I like Wandy alot and respect what he does for his fans BUT i certainly think he was out of line here. To top it off he knows the Camera is on and he is going to act that way?? I dont know how you guys can agree with that. Then whats with this Double Standard?? People talk crap about America all day every day no one sais a thing BUT if someone sais a comment about a different country even though he is promoting a fight THEN out of no where he is like Wandy said in "Danger"??? 

Sorry guys... i cant jump on that ship.

Wandy needs to get some thicker skin. If Sonnen said something like "Il break Wandys face when i see him blah blah" then Wandy should call him out.

Id have more respect for this whole situation if it was done off Camera.


----------



## Zajebisty (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for posting this awesome video. Wanderlei is a cool dude as is Dana White.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Does anything in the universe sound as cute and sinister in equal measure, as much as Wanglish?

... and O my god. How rubbish did Sonnen come off it that exchange? He even said "thank you". What for? For still having teeth?


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

He was showing respect.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Wandy is the best ever, i agree with Toxic, not liking Wandy should be a bannable offence.
Also Chael is a C*nt imo.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for posting that. 

Chael behaved the exact way I expected him to behave like a little girl.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't know. I like Wanderlei and everything but it came across as extremely childish to me. Trying to puff his chest up and protect Brazil's reputation... Wanderlei, this is a sport. This isn't world politics or a nation's military posturing against yours. This is an athlete joking around to get attention for his fight. 

In addition, what makes you think Chael gives a rat's ass about your opinion? In my book he'd wipe the floor with Wanderlei (and I like Silva) so threats against him aren't really going to get him anywhere. And threatening a UFC fighter with losing his teeth? That's like threatening an NFL wide receiver with getting tackled. 

And who cares if he "disrespects the Nogueira brothers." You're both in the fight sport. If it bothers you, get a match made with him.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

^^ It bothers him and he did the right thing, he stepped to him like a man. He didnt go on twitter like a sissy and type about it. If Chael thought he was out of line he should have told him to back off, not just nod his head in agreement.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Calibretto9 said:


> I don't know. I like Wanderlei and everything but it came across as extremely childish to me. Trying to puff his chest up and protect Brazil's reputation... *Wanderlei, this is a sport*. This isn't world politics or a nation's military posturing against yours. This is an athlete joking around to get attention for his fight.
> 
> In addition, what makes you think Chael gives a rat's ass about your opinion? In my book he'd wipe the floor with Wanderlei (and I like Silva) so threats against him aren't really going to get him anywhere. And threatening a UFC fighter with losing his teeth? That's like threatening an NFL wide receiver with getting tackled.
> 
> And who cares if he "disrespects the Nogueira brothers." You're both in the fight sport. If it bothers you, get a match made with him.


Precisely, it´s a sport. All that smack talking doesn´t belong here, although you may think different because of cultural reasons (mainly many years of boxing and pro-wrestling distorting the sense of it).


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

AmdM said:


> Precisely, it´s a sport. All that smack talking doesn´t belong here, although you may think different because of cultural reasons (mainly many years of boxing and pro-wrestling distorting the sense of it).


You say all that smack talk doesn't belong here. While I tend to agree with that train of thought as a martial artist, the fact remains that Sonnen sold the hell out of that fight. The amount of viewers he brought in with his talk absolutely smashes the counter argument in my opinion. The guy brought in viewers and made them excited for the fight. It's a sport, it's entertainment, and he made it more entertaining.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> That hat suites Wandy because he really is a real life Rocky, beloved by the fans because he ducked nobody and always left it all in the cage. It is impossible to hate Wandy, I actually think it should be a bannable offense to insult Wandy


Wait a minute. You mean we can't ban people for hating on Wandy?


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

it was all good til that lose your teeth stuff.

that is just a thinly veiled threat and low class, regardless if its coming from a guy you all "respect"

"we dont know whats gonna happen in the future" type remarks etc are more threats.

Wandy should be better than that, you can speak your mind and not threaten somebody, that isnt the way to go about getting your point across, regardless if some clown is saying things you dont like, you are in the USA and in the USA you can say whatever you want, without the threat of violence, even if its retarded.


Chael gave the typical whiteboy being threatened but not scared replys "sure", "sure" lol

Chael would TD Wandy at will, in the cage or on the street, and beat on him, i dont think he is scared tbh.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

lol @ the title. He hardly got in Chael's "face." It was a polite conversation which Sonnen clearly didn't give a sh*t about.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> it was all good til that lose your teeth stuff.
> 
> that is just a thinly veiled threat and low class, regardless if its coming from a guy you all "respect"
> 
> ...


I agree and I think your point has a lot to do with what bugged me. Leaving open threats like that doesn't sit well with me, ever. And yeah, Chael looked uncomfortable but unconcerned. He's a bad ass dude.


----------



## Omoplata (Aug 30, 2007)

*Bleh*

Firstly/ For some reason Wandy is starting to bug me. I know he is a legend and indeed one of the guys that got me into the sport but he is as irrelevant as the Nog brothers. The whole Brazilian nut hugging thing gets old. If they want respect to elders, they should give it to Kano sensei for the evolution of Judo from Jujitsu (where Kimora trained with papa Gracie).

Secondly/ Chael did not say crap cus there is no money in it right now. He is a smart and clever buisness man. In the ring I am fairly sure Chael would dominate ol Tuna Face with whatever means he wants ... including standing. Roids or not, if you can stand with Silva you can stand with Captain Has-been.

My 2 cents.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Calibretto9 said:


> You say all that smack talk doesn't belong here. While I tend to agree with that train of thought as a martial artist, the fact remains that Sonnen sold the hell out of that fight. The amount of viewers he brought in with his talk absolutely smashes the counter argument in my opinion. The guy brought in viewers and made them excited for the fight. It's a sport, it's entertainment, and he made it more entertaining.


I guess i don´t find that very entertaining.


----------



## ninja69 (Sep 23, 2007)

freaking awesome!!!! lol
we were there in the crowd and u can see my wife and my buddies girl at the 27sec mark. She is the one messing with her hair lmao. (its blurry so if you dont know us you wont know what to look for) but still cool at heck. 

We were 15th in line. They both were very friendly and polite.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

I like both of these guys, but for different reasons. 
Wanderlei Is my man crush, Chael Is just f'in funny


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Pfft, Chael Sonnen wasn't afraid of Wandy, he'd kick Wandy's ass (huge wandy fan here)

I think what happened was, they were in a van, Wanderlei is talking to him about respect, Chael Sonnen has no reason to go into one of his tirades so he just says sure and thank you to end the conversation because he doesn't want to hear that. He doesn't care.

If Wanderlei REALLY got in his face, I'm sure we would have seen a different Chael Sonnen. But the way that situation played out, how could Chael act?

People saying Chael Sonnen was "scared" simply don't know how Chael Sonnen acts.


----------



## Kojiro (Sep 21, 2010)

I think some of you are misunderstanding Wandy when he said that thing about respect and teeth.

It is not as he was trying to intimidate Sonnen, as "look pal, say that in my face and i'm gonna kick your ass, i dare you". Instead, he was being really serious about people disrespecting others, that this kind of thing have consequences.

He is a simple guy, so the teeth stuff, but i don't think he was being agressive, just intense.

And yes, i don't think Sonnen was scared, because there were nothing to be scared about.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

ROFL at the comments of people saying Wandy would get owned in the streets. Maybe at that time sure because he's walking with a limp, but if he was healthy Wandy would eat Sonnen for breakfast in the street. I think people mistaken street fighting as no different than cage fighting, and that's a BIG mistake. Cage fighting there are rules in the street there are none. We've seen Wandy fight in Vale Tudo(everything goes) fights and he's fcking vicious. And even Vale Tduo is toned down version of street fighting. Sonnen doesn't have the "savageness" to survive in an encounter in the street with Wandy mark my words.

In the cage Sonnen would win hands down, but lets not get confused here people. Oh and by the way I'm not a Sonnen fan but I give him his props for being a "bigger" man and not letting ego play a factor. I don't think he chickened out at all, just being smart. Wandy is an emotional and passionate man and sometimes it causes him trouble.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Soakked said:


> ROFL at the comments of people saying Wandy would get owned in the streets. Maybe at that time sure because he's walking with a limp, but if he was healthy Wandy would eat Sonnen for breakfast in the street. I think people mistaken street fighting as no different than cage fighting, and that's a BIG mistake. Cage fighting there are rules in the street there are none. We've seen Wandy fight in Vale Tudo(everything goes) fights and he's fcking vicious. Sonnen doesn't have the "savageness" to survive in an encounter in the street with Wandy mark my words.
> 
> In the cage Sonnen would win hands down, but lets not get confused here people.


I'm pretty sure wrestling is twice as effective on concrete because it hurts WAAAAAAAAAAAY more.

What is Wanderlei gonna do? Stand up against Chael Sonnen? Because that's really not an option.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

They may very well meet somewhere down the road. But Wand is like the elderstatesman of MMA and especially of Brazil so he's sticking up for the NOGs and Chael knows he was out of line. Also he's a politician so he knew there wasn't really a point in firing back rhetorics. By no means does that mean he's intimidated. I just thought it was funny. I wonder if anybody will back up Chael in his position now.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Bite, eye gouge, head butt, finger manipulation, crouch attacks, various objects around used as a weapon, no rounds, no ref, head kicks, head stomps, if Chael misses and gets sprawled on north south position with knees. If Chael gets caught in any submission it's broken limb or unconciousness/death. Concrete hurts sure, but I don't think Wandy is getting suplexed. How many street fights do you think Chael's been in, and how many street fights do you think Wandys been in? My money would be on Wandy, because there are too many factors and it's a non-controlled environment which benefits aggressiveness.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

^^^Agreed

Sonnens wrestling is only effective in MMA, where he can stall and gain points by landing those little pillow fist. In real life he'll eat some massive 12-6 elbows to his back and back of the head when he shoots in. If he gets it to the ground, it'll turn into a "humping" match. His opponent may not be able to advance and hurt him but will be in no real danger either. Kinda like laying under a thick blanket.

Now someone like Lesnar, his wrestling and GNP will be brutal in a street fight. he has the ability to do severe damage or kill you.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQVaTEPOsTA


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm pretty sure he said "In Brazil we have this saying.." Not "this is whats gonna happen to you.."


----------



## Kojiro (Sep 21, 2010)

D.P. said:


> I'm pretty sure he said "In Brazil we have this saying.." Not "this is whats gonna happen to you.."


Yup, exactly.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I still love this man, and yes - standig up for what you believe in makes you a man damnit... Sonnen needs people to set him straight, I'm just glad to see Wand isn't afraid to lend a helping hand... My hero!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Soakked said:


> Bite, eye gouge, head butt, finger manipulation, crouch attacks, various objects around used as a weapon, no rounds, no ref, head kicks, head stomps, if Chael misses and gets sprawled on north south position with knees. If Chael gets caught in any submission it's broken limb or unconciousness/death. Concrete hurts sure, but I don't think Wandy is getting suplexed. How many street fights do you think Chael's been in, and how many street fights do you think Wandys been in? My money would be on Wandy, because there are too many factors and it's a non-controlled environment which benefits aggressiveness.


Wandy can't stop Chael's takedowns, and no weapons or stomps or kicks will help him.

You guys, this is Chael freakin Sonnen were talking about. Maybe Wandy is in prime would have tooled Chael in a street fight, but Wandy now would die in a street fight. (without the injury I mean, with the injury he'd get beaten into a living death)


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Soakked said:


> Bite, eye gouge, head butt, finger manipulation, crouch attacks, various objects around used as a weapon, no rounds, no ref, head kicks, head stomps, if Chael misses and gets sprawled on north south position with knees. If Chael gets caught in any submission it's broken limb or unconciousness/death. Concrete hurts sure, but I don't think Wandy is getting suplexed. How many street fights do you think Chael's been in, and how many street fights do you think Wandys been in? My money would be on Wandy, because there are too many factors and it's a non-controlled environment which benefits aggressiveness.


He's got a point. Wand reminds me of a rabid wolverine...lolz!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

SpoKen said:


> Wandy can't stop Chael's takedowns, and no weapons or stomps or kicks will help him.
> 
> You guys, this is Chael freakin Sonnen were talking about. Maybe Wandy is in prime would have tooled Chael in a street fight, but Wandy now would die in a street fight. (without the injury I mean, with the injury he'd get beaten into a living death)


And what would Chael do once he gets Wandy on his back? I see a lot of ways Wandy would finish and not many ways Chael would. People also forget Wandy's a black belt in BJJ, and with no "warm-up" to get the sweat going and street clothes on BJJ is very dangerous. You bascially saying if Chael takes Wandy down that the fight is over, how? Pitter patter punches? People forget how restrictive MMA is, there are a lot of don'ts. Some work in Chaels favor, but most are right along Wandy's alley. Go on youtube and look up some of Wandys old Vale Tudo fights which is a waterdown version of street fighting. Granted they are old fights and he might not be the same fighter but he has the experience and the will to hurt him in more ways than he has to hurt him IMO.

So I respectfully disagree


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Soakked said:


> And what would Chael do once he gets Wandy on his back? I see a lot of ways Wandy would finish and not many ways Chael would. People also forget Wandy's a black belt in BJJ, and with no "warm-up" to get the sweat going and street clothes on BJJ is very dangerous. You bascially saying if Chael takes Wandy down that the fight is over, how? Pitter patter punches? People forget how restrictive MMA is, there are a lot of don'ts. Some work in Chaels favor, but most are right along Wandy's alley. Go on youtube and look up some of Wandys old Vale Tudo fights which is a waterdown version of street fighting. Granted they are old fights and he might not be the same fighter but he has the experience and the will to hurt him in more ways than he has to hurt him IMO.
> 
> So I respectfully disagree


I respectfully disagree as well, Soakked me and you go way back, your cool as hell, just know that.

The thing I see Sonnen being most successful is laying in Wands guard and lifting his body to slam Wands head into the concrete. A very cheap way to win, but coming from personal experience, it is VERY effective with ALMOST no way out of it.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Well yeah that I can agree on and that's why I said some factors favor Chael such as like you said taking the guys head and ramming it on the concrete or knees while in his guard. I just don't think he has the savage in him to do it(headramming) hehe. No worries man peeps can disagree you know you're my boy and all.


----------



## AlexZ (Sep 14, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Since im for the idea of Steroids in Pro sports... i could give a sht less ehhh?? There is a good chance Wandy did roids sometime in Pride. Either way Steroids doesnt make you super human... Chael still gets all the credit in the world in my books. If steroids made you super human Chris Leben wouldnt have lost to Bisping out of all people. I like Wandy... but i dont like him throwing those kind of threats out to a man that would whip his ass in the octagon. He could have left it out and id have nothing but praise for Wandy.


Steroids might not make you super human but they evidently improve conditioning and strength. Look at Sean Sherk, never has been the same after he got busted.


----------



## TheBadGuy (Dec 30, 2009)

Lol. First thing that came to my mind was some kind of mafia thing.

"Dont disrespect us, because that's danger, u understand."

And that outfit and Wanglish. And you shouldnt forget a backseat of a car with a lady. That's badass


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Wanderlei Silva would maul Sonnen in a street fight, i know that much. Wandy is BRUTAL.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

D.P. said:


> I'm pretty sure he said "In Brazil we have this saying.." Not "this is whats gonna happen to you.."


Yeah thats what he said...

Doesnt change the fact that its clearly a threat. If i told that to someone.... well id be threatening them.

You act like he is just randomly throwing that phrase out lmao... They were just having a very polite convo then out of no where Wanderlei sais "In Brazil we have saying... you respect you dont lose teeth" Then everyone was really quiet because it just got awkward. 

"We dont know about future"

We dont Wandy... i hope when Chaels suspension is over he can whip you in the octagon then grab your tooth of the floor and chuck it into the crowd.

Also... the more i watch the video the less scared Chael looks. He kinda just doesnt think Wanderlei is worth even talking to....


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Good for Wandy.

Wanderlei didn't casually state anything in an interview, he didn't put something up on twitter, or any such thing. He had a problem with what Sonnen was saying, and brought it up to him face to face.

Also, the title is a bit misleading. He didn't get in his face, he just brought up that he didn't like the way Sonnen disrespects people, which many don't.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M.C said:


> Good for Wandy.
> 
> Wanderlei didn't casually state anything in an interview, he didn't put something up on twitter, or any such thing. He had a problem with what Sonnen was saying, and brought it up to him face to face.
> 
> Also, the title is a bit misleading. He didn't get in his face, he just brought up that he didn't like the way Sonnen disrespects people, which many don't.


Ignoring the fact that Wandy is being a sensitive prick. HE STILL should have taken care of it off camera. It looks like the got plenty of 1 on 1 time off camera and thats where it should have been done. Not in the car when the Camera is in your face. Im actually disappointed in Wandy since i usually think he is one of the nicest MMA fighters around. The video where he sais he will not leave so he can meet with all the fans. PURE GOLD. This video :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I actually interpret it more as Wandy trying to reason with Sonnen. Like "ok you promote fights, good for you but hey don't talk to much shit". Not because he would personally take his teeth out but more like.."ok you r making fun we get it but some day someones gonna kick your ass badly outside the ring" kind of thing. I might be wrong but i didn't see it as Wandy threatening Sonnen as much as trying to get a point through to him.
Thing is that Wandy is from the streets and well not very good at english so he might not be the best at expressing himself.
But then again it might hav been a threat, who knows. I still back Wandy any day and always hating on Sonnen.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Finally somebody got in Chaels face who he can not talk shit about.

It was about time that somebody as Respected as Silva told him where the border is. :thumbsup:

WAR WANDY!!!



SideWays222 said:


> Ignoring the fact that Wandy is being a sensitive prick. HE STILL should have taken care of it off camera. It looks like the got plenty of 1 on 1 time off camera and thats where it should have been done. Not in the car when the Camera is in your face. Im actually disappointed in Wandy since i usually think he is one of the nicest MMA fighters around. The video where he sais he will not leave so he can meet with all the fans. PURE GOLD. This video :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


I didn't expect to read anything different from you..  Do you actually realize the crap you are twisiting around every single time.. 

No answer necessary!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Ignoring the fact that Wandy is being a sensitive prick. HE STILL should have taken care of it off camera. It looks like the got plenty of 1 on 1 time off camera and thats where it should have been done. Not in the car when the Camera is in your face. Im actually disappointed in Wandy since i usually think he is one of the nicest MMA fighters around. The video where he sais he will not leave so he can meet with all the fans. PURE GOLD. This video :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


He's not being a prick at all. It would be a prick to say stuff about someone where they cannot directly respond to you, you know, like how Sonnen disrespects people on camera and not to their face at all? Like how he disrespected the Nog bros, Brazil, and Anderson on camera but not to their face?

Wandy didn't twitter something, he didn't state something in an interview, he talked to Sonnen face to face and told him how he felt. That's what MEN do, it's what an adult does. Adults and men do not go around talking about people behind their back where they can't respond, what men do is they walk up to you and say "hey, I heard what you said and I don't like it at all, be more respectful", which is what Wandy, a man and adult, did. 

You can't say the same for Sonnen, that's for sure.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Finally somebody got in Chaels face who he can not talk shit about.
> 
> It was about time that somebody as Respected as Silva told him where the border is. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


mmmm OR im just being real. If you didnt have Wandys nuts so far down your throat you could probably agree with me. Im a Chael fan but if someone got in his face because Chael said something like "Il smash that person" yada yada... then i totally understand. This right here isnt the case and again should be private between them 2. 

Dont hate bobby... i speak the truth. Sometimes its hard to hear for people like you.




M.C said:


> He's not being a prick at all. It would be a prick to say stuff about someone where they cannot directly respond to you, you know, like how Sonnen disrespects people on camera and not to their face at all? Like how he disrespected the Nog bros, Brazil, and Anderson on camera but not to their face?
> 
> Wandy didn't twitter something, he didn't state something in an interview, he talked to Sonnen face to face and told him how he felt. That's what MEN do, it's what an adult does. Adults and men do not go around talking about people behind their back where they can't respond, what men do is they walk up to you and say "hey, I heard what you said and I don't like it at all, be more respectful", which is what Wandy, a man and adult, did.
> 
> You can't say the same for Sonnen, that's for sure.



Yeah let me fight every person who insults America instead of just getting thicker skin. Oh also let me fight every person who insults someone because they should have "more respect". Oh let me do it in-front of Camera so i can put it on youtube and look cool.

Lets just say id have a shit load of videos

He is definitely being a prick and a very sensitive one at that.

Also i remember Chael insulted Silva to his face also and Rogerio had comments about Chael Sonnen too.

I know its hard to accept.... but its the truth. Wandy is in the wrong.

Yes grown men go around threatening to knock teeth out :sarcastic12:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Yeah let me fight every person who insults America instead of just getting thicker skin. Oh also let me fight every person who insults someone because they should have "more respect". Oh let me do it in-front of Camera so i can put it on youtube and look cool.
> 
> Lets just say id have a shit load of videos
> 
> ...


Why should Wandy get "thicker skin" when he doesn't have to, and why don't you go out and put your opinon out there when someone disrespects something you love/care about? If YOU don't want to do that, then that is your opinion, Wandy on the other hand clearly doesn't like people showing disrespect, so he did something about it. 

Nothing is "hard to accept" cause Wandy is 100% right. He was a man, stood up for what he belives in, and told Sonnen to STFU. 

Wandy is the man.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> mmmm OR im just being real. If you didnt have Wandys nuts so far down your throat you could probably agree with me. Im a Chael fan but if someone got in his face because Chael said something like "Il smash that person" yada yada... then i totally understand. This right here isnt the case and again should be private between them 2.
> 
> Dont hate bobby... i speak the truth. Sometimes its hard to hear for people like you.


Dude, the only thing you do is twisting things around for yourself into completely senselessness.. so that it "MIGHT" makes sense for your confusing being.

At least try to accept the obvious ones a while..


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M.C said:


> Why should Wandy get "thicker skin" when he doesn't have to, and why don't you go out and put your opinon out there when someone disrespects something you love/care about? If YOU don't want to do that, then that is your opinion, Wandy on the other hand clearly doesn't like people showing disrespect, so he did something about it.
> 
> Nothing is "hard to accept" cause Wandy is 100% right. He was a man, stood up for what he belives in, and told Sonnen to STFU.
> 
> Wandy is the man.


Nope instead its because im not a cry baby bitch. Chael didnt say anything over board to the Nog brothers so get off that noise. Wandy should get thicker skin because people can Say Brazil sucks and he has no right to try and fight them. I wish Wandy did try and knock chaels teeth out so we can Have Chael lay a good ol fashion American ass whipping on him. I could care less what people say bout America at this point because im not a little sensitive girl. If you dont like America, that's fine it doesn't matter to me. Not go around "teeth blah blah blah" Thats what kids do. What did he do about it?? Nothing except highschool threats. What Chael did was act like a man... he isnt a ******* child to act that way.

And again... a Man would take care of business off camera. Instead of being some attention whore.

What Chael said to the Nog brothers doesn't concern Wandy so he should mind his own business. If someone said my best friends striking sucks... im not going to ******* fight them over it. Im not a sensitive girl.... Wandy should just shut his mouth because acting like a highschool bully against UFC fighters isnt going to work. I hope Chaels first fight back is Wandy so he could smash on him then tell the world how much Brazil sucks right after :thumbsup:

This response can also go to Bobby since he clearly wants some attention from me. If it wasnt Wandy in that video everyone would agree with me INSTEAD the wandy love clouds peoples opinions. Its a damn shame too...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Nope instead its because im not a cry baby bitch. Chael didnt say anything over board to the Nog brothers so get off that noise. Wandy should get thicker skin because people can Say Brazil sucks and he has no right to try and fight them. I wish Wandy did try and knock chaels teeth out so we can Have Chael lay a good ol fashion American ass whipping on him. I could care less what people say bout America at this point because im not a little sensitive girl. If you dont like America, that's fine it doesn't matter to me. Not go around "teeth blah blah blah" Thats what kids do. What did he do about it?? Nothing except highschool threats. What Chael did was act like a man... he isnt a ******* child to act that way.
> 
> And again... a Man would take care of business off camera. Instead of being some attention whore.
> 
> ...


Lol, taking a bit personal much?

Wandy stood up for his country, for his friend, and he didn't like what Sonnen said so he told him how he felt. It's childish to talk to people behind their backs (how Sonnen does 90% of the time). Wandy waited until they were face to face, then he talked to him about it.

Whether it's on camera or not is irrelevant, he told Sonnen how he felt.

Wandy rules, he did what men and adults do by talking to him face to face, unlike Sonnen.

Wandy is the man.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

adults dont do thinly veiled threats.

they either fight or dont fight.

Chael acted more adult by just ignoring, thus defusing the situation.

Many Wandy minded individuals would be like "you disrespecting ME??"

or "if i dont show respect, what cha gonna do about it??"

which would have lead to a possible nasty altercation.

Chael took the high road tbh.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Yeah thats what he said...
> 
> *Doesnt change the fact that its clearly a threat. If i told that to someone.... well id be threatening them.*
> You act like he is just randomly throwing that phrase out lmao... They were just having a very polite convo then out of no where Wanderlei sais "In Brazil we have saying... you respect you dont lose teeth" Then everyone was really quiet because it just got awkward.
> ...


That´s not a threat, it´s Wandy trying to show Chael how bad his type of actions are looked at in Brazil and by consequence how much they feel disrespected by his sayings.
No Brazilian fighter would be saying the stuff Chael has said and get way with no repurcussions... even his own teammates would want a piece of him!

After thinking a bit about this, i agree that he doesn´t looked scared, he just chose not to engage with Wandy there.
Anyway it pissed him off for sure, because he came out talking trash of Wandy in a posterior interview.
That particular move i see as coward, because he had the chance to say that in Wandy´s face but he chose to say it when he was not around to answer back.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M.C said:


> Lol, taking a bit personal much?
> 
> Wandy stood up for his country, for his friend, and he didn't like what Sonnen said so he told him how he felt. It's childish to talk to people behind their backs (how Sonnen does 90% of the time). Wandy waited until they were face to face, then he talked to him about it.
> 
> ...


Not personally just annoyed that people that get loved can get away with being overboard sensitive douche bags and still be loved for it. I wish people could look at things neutrally instead off being bias.

You make it sound so heroic. He stood up for his country over a silly little comment that was made. He stood up for his friends over some silly little comment that was made WHEN both those friends can very well stand up for themselves. They dont need Wandy the knight in shining armor to rescue them. Chael was hardly talking behind anyones back when he sais it for the world to hear INCLUDING them. Wandy waited until there was a camera on him so he can look like some kind of hero. Wandy being on Camera is VERY relevant because a real man wouldnt do that. If you want someone to respect you YOU have to show it back. Confronting him while having cameras around you certainly isnt the way your going to do that. A real man could take Chael to the side and be like "Hay man im from Brazil i love the country very much can you please lay off some of those kinds of comments" Not infront of camera "You lose teeth blah blah". What Wandy did was very childish and when you think of the Comment Chael made, it comes off very PETTY to top it off. Wandy knows Chael was hyping a fight and even acknowledges that and then goes to get mad over a comment that wasnt even that bad. Kids get mad over silly little things not MEN. 

So to sum it up.

Nogs can handle themselves, very well i might add. They dont need Wandy fighting their battles.

Brazil pretty much does suck(The place NOT the people) BUT Chael didnt go around slandering them horribly all he said was in Brazil you bow they will take your wallets. He is correct... Brazil isnt a bowing culture.

You want respect you gotta show it and throwing school yard threats while on camera certainly isnt going to do that.

Grow some thicker skin you cry baby.


There.. im done arguing with nut huggers. It never solves anything. Bye :thumbsup:


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

defending his friends and his country comes out of pure ego.

something most martial artists strive to lose. having a big ego just gets you in dumb situations.

If Chael was somebody else, it could have lead to something ridiculous, over really nothing. Nothing Chael says really has an effect on Wandys life or the ppl he loves.

He needs to man up and let things go, ego like that willl get you killed one day.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> defending his friends and his country comes out of pure ego.
> 
> something most martial artists strive to lose. having a big ego just gets you in dumb situations.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly. If Chael didnt behave like a real man would then a silly comment and Wandys attitude would have led to a serious fight. Pretty much confirming chaels statement that in Brazil they hit you over the head and take your wallet.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Not personally just annoyed that people that get loved can get away with being overboard sensitive douche bags and still be loved for it. I wish people could look at things neutrally instead off being bias.
> 
> You make it sound so heroic. He stood up for his country over a silly little comment that was made. He stood up for his friends over some silly little comment that was made WHEN both those friends can very well stand up for themselves. They dont need Wandy the knight in shining armor to rescue them. Chael was hardly talking behind anyones back when he sais it for the world to hear INCLUDING them. Wandy waited until there was a camera on him so he can look like some kind of hero. Wandy being on Camera is VERY relevant because a real man wouldnt do that. If you want someone to respect you YOU have to show it back. Confronting him while having cameras around you certainly isnt the way your going to do that. A real man could take Chael to the side and be like "Hay man im from Brazil i love the country very much can you please lay off some of those kinds of comments" Not infront of camera "You lose teeth blah blah". What Wandy did was very childish and when you think of the Comment Chael made, it comes off very PETTY to top it off. Wandy knows Chael was hyping a fight and even acknowledges that and then goes to get mad over a comment that wasnt even that bad. Kids get mad over silly little things not MEN.
> 
> ...


Wandy didn't wait for the camera to be on to talk to him, Wandy got in the car, and that's where Sonnen was. He didn't meet him 50 times before, wait, wait, wait, then once on camera go "ok, let's do this". He got in the car, Sonnen was in the car, so he talked to him. The camera was on, who cares? As soon as he got in the car with him, he started talking, it's not his fault the camera was on.

Wandy stood up for his friends, for his country, and more importantly, he told Sonnen how he felt, which is what adults do. You tell others how you feel face to face, you don't hide it behind their back.

I think he's right in doing so, Wandy felt right in doing so, the majority of the people in this thread think he's right for doing so. 

It sounds like you are the one that is having a hard time accepting it.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

So is it more honorable for Sonnen to say he'll drag Andy out of his hotel room and beat him up? or "Ill shove my boots up Lesnars ass and he better return it to me polished"?

Bottomline Wandy stepped to him like a man and calmy told him whats on his mind. If you cant accept it then maybe YOU need to grow thicker skin.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M.C said:


> Wandy didn't wait for the camera to be on to talk to him, Wandy got in the car, and that's where Sonnen was. He didn't meet him 50 times before, wait, wait, wait, then once on camera go "ok, let's do this". He got in the car, Sonnen was in the car, so he talked to him. The camera was on, who cares? As soon as he got in the car with him, he started talking, it's not his fault the camera was on.
> 
> Wandy stood up for his friends, for his country, and more importantly, he told Sonnen how he felt, which is what adults do. You tell others how you feel face to face, you don't hide it behind their back.
> 
> ...


Wandy would have had plenty of opportunities to talk to Sonnen without the Camera. Wandy could have asked to turn the Camera off or just waited until they are out of the car. Something that a mature adult should be able to do.

Wandy stood up for his friends that can stand up for themselves. Wandy got upset over comments that wouldnt insult a 5 year old kid. And more importantly went to threaten a grown man. Something only punks do. 

Wandy acted like a punk and if Chael was a punk in return we would now have a real street fight with 2 grown man. Pretty pathetic if you ask me.

Actually plenty people on this thread agree with me AND as normally i dont expect any different from Nut huggers. Chael is Hated and Wandy is loved... i dont expect anything else. Wandy could have done anything in this situation and more people would back him up. Its just how people are.... pathetic.

Im off to work now. Later.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

^^^ The irony in your post


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Wandy would have had plenty of opportunities to talk to Sonnen without the Camera. Wandy could have asked to turn the Camera off or just waited until they are out of the car. Something that a mature adult should be able to do.
> 
> Wandy stood up for his friends that can stand up for themselves. Wandy got upset over comments that wouldnt insult a 5 year old kid. And more importantly went to threaten a grown man. Something only punks do.
> 
> ...


The camera was on, so what? I don't understand your point. Sonnen has talked countless trash and said he's going to beat people up and do this and do that on camera. Wandy did it right to Sonnen's face.

Camera or not, Wandy was right in standing up for what he believes in. If you don't feel you want to stand up for your close friends, then that is on you, but there are many out there that will stand up for their friends, and Wandy is one of them.

Sorry you cannot see this or don't feel like people should stand up for their friends, but that sort of what a friend is, you know, to have your back and to stand with you.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

M.C said:


> The camera was on, so what? I don't understand your point. Sonnen has talked countless trash and said he's going to beat people up and do this and do that on camera. Wandy did it right to Sonnen's face.
> 
> Camera or not, Wandy was right in standing up for what he believes in. *If you don't feel you want to stand up for your close friends, then that is on you, but there are many out there that will stand up for their friends, and Wandy is one of them.
> 
> Sorry you cannot see this or don't feel like people should stand up for their friends, but that sort of what a friend is, you know, to have your back and to stand with you*.


raise02:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

notice chael kind of shuts the **** up? in a van... i think wand would violently destroy him and brush his teeth with his testicles.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M.C said:


> The camera was on, so what? I don't understand your point. Sonnen has talked countless trash and said he's going to beat people up and do this and do that on camera. Wandy did it right to Sonnen's face.
> 
> Camera or not, Wandy was right in standing up for what he believes in. If you don't feel you want to stand up for your close friends, then that is on you, but there are many out there that will stand up for their friends, and Wandy is one of them.
> 
> Sorry you cannot see this or don't feel like people should stand up for their friends, but that sort of what a friend is, you know, to have your back and to stand with you.



Mmm glad i read this before i left 

First.. it has NOTHING to do with standing up for your friends. I love my friends and would do anything for them IF the situation calls for it. Im not gonna be trying to fight people is they said something like Chael did about my friend. My friend would look at me like im an idiot. If it didnt bother them that much then it should bother Wandy. I dont think you understand what being PETTY means. Also... Nogs can take care of themselves.. they dont NEED or WANT wandy to fight for them. I can guarantee that. Oh and if you dont realize Chael was hyping a fight... Which makes Wandy that much more sensitive and petty.

Stand up for what you believe in BUT dont be PETTY about it.

Sorry you cant understand that. People like wandy and have problems that he should be getting help for. Getting mad over little things isnt very healthy. Its sad that you think there is anything heroic in what Wandy did. / :

Pretty pathetic really.. sorry. How Nogs act is how mature people act. How Wandy acted is how Punks act. Yet you find being mad over comments 5 year old girls wouldnt get mad over "Heroic" Lmao. Your something else buddy... Now im officially out of here. Cant wait to see you give me another speech about how amazing Wandy is for STANDING UP FOR WHAT HE BELIEVES IN!!! THEY MAY TAKE HIS LIFE... BUT THEY WILL NEVER TAKE HIS FREEEEDDOOOOM.!!!

Also.. your friends striking and BJJ suck.!! I would move up to their weight on my vacation and take the belt.!!
Ooohhhh stand up for your friends dude.! I just insulted them horribly, Lawl


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Mmm glad i read this before i left
> 
> First.. it has NOTHING to do with standing up for your friends. I love my friends and would do anything for them IF the situation calls for it. Im not gonna be trying to fight people is they said something like Chael did about my friend. My friend would look at me like im an idiot. If it didnt bother them that much then it should bother Wandy. I dont think you understand what being PETTY means. Also... Nogs can take care of themselves.. they dont NEED or WANT wandy to fight for them. I can guarantee that. Oh and if you dont realize Chael was hyping a fight... Which makes Wandy that much more sensitive and petty.
> 
> ...


Fighting about it? Can you show me at what point in that video that Wandy was fighting about it? He brought it up in a calm way, told him he didn't like how he was talking and that he should be more respectful to people.

No fighting involved, in fact the tension and aggressive didn't go passed calm.

Wandy stood up for his friends, he did what most people would do, and he did it in a clam way, yet face to face like a man.

Wandy gets respect casue he deserves it.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M.C said:


> Fighting about it? Can you show me at what point in that video that Wandy was fighting about it? He brought it up in a calm way, told him he didn't like how he was talking and that he should be more respectful to people.
> 
> No fighting involved, in fact the tension and aggressive didn't go passed calm.
> 
> ...


Il continue on my iPhone. If chael wasn't mature about he situation I'm sure a fight could have happened. Comments like losing your teeth usually bring up those kind of situations. Also I doubt wandy n nog are that close.. This has more to do with them being from brazil then anything else. He should mind his own buisness because chael hyping a fight has nothing to do with him. If chael assaulted the nogs then have wandy back the
Up. Otherwise he is pretty much just looking for a fight which is pathetic. I'm glad chael diffused the situation and didn't tell him to **** off like I wud if I was chael.


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

I thought they both handled it well to be honest. Wand voiced his opinion without being violent, and Chael let Wandy said what needed to be said without starting an unnecessary arguement. 

P.S- Chael would beat Wand in the cage, and on the steet. Cmon people. Takedowns are just as effective on the street, if not more. (And i'm a Wand fan)


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Il continue on my iPhone. If chael wasn't mature about he situation I'm sure a fight could have happened. Comments like losing your teeth usually bring up those kind of situations. Also I doubt wandy n nog are that close.. This has more to do with them being from brazil then anything else. He should mind his own buisness because chael hyping a fight has nothing to do with him. If chael assaulted the nogs then have wandy back the
> Up. Otherwise he is pretty much just looking for a fight which is pathetic. I'm glad chael diffused the situation and didn't tell him to **** off like I wud if I was chael.


It has nothing to do with him being from Brazil. 
It´s about respecting who deserves to be respected!

Have a taste of what it´s to be a man


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

murrayjb said:


> I thought they both handled it well to be honest. Wand voiced his opinion without being violent, and Chael let Wandy said what needed to be said without starting an unnecessary arguement.
> 
> P.S- Chael would beat Wand in the cage, and on the steet. Cmon people. Takedowns are just as effective on the street, if not more. (And i'm a Wand fan)


i lol'd


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

I like how seriously worked up some people are getting about it... Thanks for the entertainment..


----------



## iSHACKABUKU (Sep 11, 2007)

I ******* hate Chael so much, what a douche


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

hahahahhaahhahaahahah


Chael got schooled looool

This is the best video i saw this week.


thank u


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

xeberus said:


> notice chael kind of shuts the **** up? in a van... i think wand would violently destroy him and brush his teeth with his testicles.


I lol'd but which one is getting their teeth brushed:confused02:


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Chael looked pretty distressed. Just shows how much more awesome Wandy is than Sonnen.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

AmdM said:


> It has nothing to do with him being from Brazil.
> It´s about respecting who deserves to be respected!
> 
> Have a taste of what it´s to be a man


Haha i love when you quote me. Its always something that just makes you look dumb.

Thank you for posting that video.

Thats how you go about voicing your opinion like a MAN and not some highschool bully. Its also a LEGIT reason to voice your opinion. Thank you CroCop. You truly are a great man.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Il continue on my iPhone. If chael wasn't mature about he situation I'm sure a fight could have happened. Comments like losing your teeth usually bring up those kind of situations. Also I doubt wandy n nog are that close.. This has more to do with them being from brazil then anything else. He should mind his own buisness because chael hyping a fight has nothing to do with him. If chael assaulted the nogs then have wandy back the
> Up. Otherwise he is pretty much just looking for a fight which is pathetic. I'm glad chael diffused the situation and didn't tell him to **** off like I wud if I was chael.


It's a quote they have in Brazil, he mentioned it. It shows that respect is important in Brazil, and since that's where Wand comes from, it means a lot to him. He's sticking up for something that means something to him, which is what a man, an adult does. You stick up for what matters to you, that's what he did.

Wanderlei stood up for his friends, for his country, and for what matters to him.

I'm going to assume you do absolutely nothing when someone trashes something that you love/means something to you? If you say "no, I do something" then you're a hyprocite, if you say "yes, I ignore when people trash what I love" then that's your own weird, personal view.

Wandy clearly doesn't put up with people trashing and saying crap about things he loves, so he took it right to Sonnen and told him to STFU. 

Wand is awesome.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't know what you people are talking about. Sonnen clearly didn't give a shit to what Wanderlei was saying. I thought him responding to everything with "sure," would have made it obvious. Guess not.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M.C said:


> It's a quote they have in Brazil, he mentioned it. It shows that respect is important in Brazil, and since that's where Wand comes from, it means a lot to him. He's sticking up for something that means something to him, which is what a man, an adult does. You stick up for what matters to you, that's what he did.
> 
> Wanderlei stood up for his friends, for his country, and for what matters to him.
> 
> ...


You keep talking about stuff you dont know anything about.

First like i said Wand and the Nogs are not that close. Second if i had a friend who was an MMA fighter and his opponent was hyping a fight then i got stuck with him in the car. No im not going to confront him like that. Thats just stupid and petty. Even if i heared someone say something silly like Chael has been saying WITHOUT hyping a fight... No im not going to say anything. If i do say something it would be something along the lines of why do you say that kind of stuff. Nothing that might cause a scene. Acting that way is immature and neither my friends nor me would want me to act that way. Chael also wasnt just talking trash about Nog and Brazil right there in the car. It has nothing to do with him. Its different if im at a party and some guy there is saying "**** blah blah im going to kick his ass" Then i might say something. Otherwise my friend can handle it. Only time i would do what Wanderlei did was if it was a "Girl" friend of mine that this guy is talking major smack about THEN i would defend her because i know she physically cant do anything herself. It all comes down to who this person is, where this is taking place and WHAT the person sais. In Wandys case i think he is just being really stupid and petty. If Wandy kept it at "Your insulting Brazil can you not do that and show respect. I dont go around insulting America" Then hay thats that and Wandy has every right to say that. Putting his buisness into Nogs and telling Chael to respect them is down right stupid and then the Teeth comment is just plain juvenile. 

Il defend my loved ones if they need defending... This isnt the case here. And about America... now i wouldnt say a damn thing BECAUSE people have a right to their opinion. And what Chael said is not that bad and hardly needs a reaction from someone. Again... sensitive.




AlphaDawg said:


> I don't know what you people are talking about. Sonnen clearly didn't give a shit to what Wanderlei was saying. I thought him responding to everything with "sure," would have made it obvious. Guess not.


yeah i have no idea why people are saying Chael looked scared. At one point it looked like he was going to laugh.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

chael just showed some respect and to be honest didnt really give a rats ass about what wandy was saying.

and to those saying chael was scared...?? wtf. the guy can barely walk. chael has no reason to be scared simple.

i love wandy, dont get me wrong he is a legend but those implying chael was being a girl need a cock slap to wake up1


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm not saying hes scared.... but intimidated, defiantly. I dont give a shit who would do what in an MMA fight. I'm a human being, and everything in that vid told me Sonnen was intimidated. The moment he said, "actually, Ive been to Brazil"?... I was in full facepalm mode. Honestly, thats like saying to a dude who lost his leg... "I hear you dude... I nearly lost my little toe one time"

He then says "sure" a few times. Yes, I know smartarses will take this out of context and say that muttering "sure" is commonly used when you are ignoring somebody. But in this context? No. Fecking. Way. 

And finally, a "thank you". Need I remind everybody that this is Sonnen we are talking about. I cant say I've ever heard Sonnen ever even say "thank you". Again, out of context, its a reasonable and polite thing to say. But in this instance? No. Fecking. Way.




What a mad mad week. On the one hand, I'm feeling like I need to back Sonnen up a bit till the full facts come out. Hes been getting murdered.

On the other hand, here I am saying Sonnen got pwned by Wandy big time, and nothing anything says to me will convince me otherwise. Every time I watch the vid, every fibre of me feels like Sonnen lost in this mini confrontation.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Haha i love when you quote me. Its always something that just makes you look dumb.
> 
> Thank you for posting that video.
> 
> Thats how you go about voicing your opinion like a MAN and not some highschool bully. Its also a LEGIT reason to voice your opinion. Thank you CroCop. You truly are a great man.


Every time you get schooled, your resource ends up being insulting the other members. ´

You´re a pure class act, kid! :confused03:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

AmdM said:


> Every time you get schooled, your resource ends up being insulting the other members. ´
> 
> You´re a pure class act, kid! :confused03:


Schooled?? You dont live in Earth do you??
Hardly an insult when its true.

I dont talk to any other people like this. Only you... Well maybe a couple others. Its not resorting to anything its just that whenever i see you post my brain gets overrun with 1 word. "Stupid"


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Schooled?? You dont live in Earth do you??
> Hardly an insult when its true.
> 
> I dont talk to any other people like this. Only you... Well maybe a couple others. Its not resorting to anything its just that whenever i see you post my brain gets overrun with 1 word. "Stupid"


Just wanted to let you know, that wasn't the only neg rep you are going to receive from myself in this thread. I will probably neg rep every single one of those failures from you in here.

Reason? Guess you do not need one from myself. If so, take it that I simply disapprove with everything about you and your failures!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Just wanted to let you know, that wasn't the only neg rep you are going to receive from myself in this thread. I will probably neg rep every single one of those failures from you in here.
> 
> Reason? Guess you do not need one from myself. If so, take it that I simply disapprove with everything about you and your failures!


Haha you made me laugh
Gratz

Lets stay on topic please. No one wants to hear you talk about the Obsession you have about me. Lol... Neg rep every post. That will take some work. Il take it as a compliment.

*Looks away* :confused03:

Ahem. Back to the topic :confused05:


----------



## IanOLeary (Aug 21, 2009)

I acually think both guys handled themselves well during that 'argument'. Wanderlei let Chael know, to his face, that he didn't agree with some of the stuff he was saying and Chael seemed to take it on board somewhat. It's all gravy.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I really can't see how some ppl would say that Wandy is acting like a punk? really, for what?
Funny how someone would say it was childish and lame of Wandy to do what he did to Chael Sonnen who does the same thing x 100 every interview he gets, if he's hyping a fight or not.
For some reason Chael nuthuggers have a view of reality as distorted as Chael himself.
So he can go around and talk smack and act like a retarded little kid all the time and for that you will hug his nuts. But when someone actually tells him to stfu...except in a nicer way, they are childish and stupid?
I don't se the logic there. How very ironic.

Ive seen your posts alot around the board Sideways and you actually seem like a nice guy most of the time, but you do insult people way more than neccessary and I really just think you are trolling when it comes to posting about Sonnen.
Can you actually, honestly from the heart say that you think Wandy is being childish and Sonnen is NOT? or are you just saying stuff to get Wandy fans pissed off?

Edit: also how can you be so sure that Wanderlei and the Nogs arn't really close? far as i know they are good friends appart from being Brazilian fighters.
And i just have to add that i don't see how this would ever turn into a streetfight, both are MMA-fighters they wouldn't do anything outside the cage.
And if they did for some reason..i think Wandy would mop the floor with sonnen. In the cage, i have to admit is a different story.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> I'm not saying hes scared.... but intimidated, defiantly. I dont give a shit who would do what in an MMA fight. I'm a human being, and everything in that vid told me Sonnen was intimidated. The moment he said, "actually, Ive been to Brazil"?... I was in full facepalm mode. Honestly, thats like saying to a dude who lost his leg... "I hear you dude... I nearly lost my little toe one time"
> 
> He then says "sure" a few times. Yes, I know smartarses will take this out of context and say that muttering "sure" is commonly used when you are ignoring somebody. But in this context? No. Fecking. Way.
> 
> ...


You are aware Sonnen is a mixed martial artist, right? He trains day after day to fight people for a living. Why in god's name would he be intimidated of an out of prime, injured fighter who was talking in a completely calm matter? I mean, come on. This guy fought Anderson Silva, why would he be afraid of Wanderlei?

When he was saying "sure," it could not have been more in the "I don't give a shit," context. It's as though he was just ignoring Wandy the entire conversation and would just say something occasionally until he shut up. As for him never saying thank you, I guess you've never seen his Q'n'As before.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Ahh, I remember the days when nobody cared about Chael Sonnen and his highest achievement was beating a mentally broken Paulo Filho in a boring ass decision rematch after the last fight in which he verbally submitted...then denied it.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Blackhouse nuthuggage...
Brazil nuthuggage...
Sonnen hatred...
sigh...
Wandy (who I respect infinitely) said what he had to say, and Chael (who I enjoy listening to) was like "okay".

Can't we just leave it at that?


----------



## Inferno (Jan 19, 2010)

Observations:

1. From what I know of the Brazilian culture, they are an extremely proud and patriotic people..... and likely took extreme offense to Chael's comments. I think Wandy was actually giving Sonnen some advice.... do not go and visit Brazil anytime soon.

2. Wand is a bad man with a good heart. It drives me nuts that he has no chin left, because if he did, he would be in contention for a championship. 

3. The conversation has to make one laugh, it is a prime example of that classic meeting you often see on film where a shit-talking, "arrogant jock" type, gets confronted by a genuine bad mo-fo, the preppy big mouth almost always turtles claiming to take the "high road". 

This is particularly funny after I have heard Sonnen say time and time again that he is the "locker room bully". I guess this is why he was up front stiff as a board while Silva was stretched out in the back with some chick laughing and having a good time while schooling Sonnen on the educate of pre-fight hype. 

and finally.... Gangsta Wandy looked pimp rockin that hat, should replace the crutch with a cain shaped like an axe. I had gained a lot of respect for Sonnen, this week has just killed that, after the roid thing and watching this, I am disappointed in the guy. I do however still believe he will become an epic announcer and media personality with time. Thanks for reading if you got this far.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Inferno said:


> Observations:
> 
> 1. From what I know of the Brazilian culture, they are an extremely proud and patriotic people..... and likely took extreme offense to Chael's comments. I think Wandy was actually giving Sonnen some advice.... do not go and visit Brazil anytime soon.
> 
> ...


I did and it was awesome. Especially #3 :thumb02:


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

suniis said:


> Blackhouse nuthuggage...
> Brazil nuthuggage...
> Sonnen hatred...
> sigh...
> ...


There you go, trying to be all mature and pratical, whats wrong with you??


I with ya bro..:thumbsup:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Wandy is thee man, the classiest, most gracious pro fighter I can think of, honestly. 

Also, I think Chael handled that quasi-confrontation quite well. That losing teeth comment would have come off like a half personal threat if I were in the moment, maybe not enough set me off, but enough for me to shoot some BS response back, but Chael kept to himself. For someone like Chael with a reputation who speaks first and thinks later, if at all, I think he was very good about it.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> Wandy is thee man, the classiest, most gracious pro fighter I can think of, honestly.
> 
> Also, I think Chael handled that quasi-confrontation quite well. That losing teeth comment would have come off like a half personal threat if I were in the moment, maybe not enough set me off, but enough for me to shoot some BS response back, but Chael kept to himself. For someone like Chael with a reputation who speaks first and thinks later, if at all, I think he was very good about it.


It's because of the person who did it!


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Allucard said:


> Speak of ass, Sonnen's like a Swish cheese. A ******* cheater. And by then he thought he got away with it. Wrong! I can't believe people will love a wimpy ass steroid abusing disrespecting cheater. This is the same guy who blamed Armstrong for giving himself cancer! Sure he showed guts in being all in Anderson's face and delivering a good performance but he WAS cheating. He was calling Anderson Silva a FRAUD and taking needles in his ass at the same time. Who's the real fraud now huh?!





LOL...really?

What was Sonnen taking?

You are aware steroids are routinely prescribed by doctors to athletes and non-athletes for a long list of injuries right?

It's certainly possible Sonnen was using PED's to blatantly cheat.

However since he tested positive for a natural steroid and disclosed his usage during testing there is the possibility he was taking a steroid on advice from a doctor for medical reasons.

You might want to get all the facts before spouting off.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

War Wandy!!1


----------



## pinoyrocket (Sep 21, 2010)

Such a class act. War Silva! haha


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Inferno said:


> 3. The conversation has to make one laugh, it is a prime example of that classic meeting you often see on film where a shit-talking, "arrogant jock" type, gets confronted by a genuine bad mo-fo, the preppy big mouth almost always turtles claiming to take the "high road".


Exactly what i was thinking but you worded it much better then I would have. Silva is one of the best of all time in and out of the cage. If 90% of fighters out there had his personality and class I'd be a happy dude. 

Chael's WWE-style pre-fight shittalking has gotten old, he just sits around and thinks of new metaphors and sarcastic comparisons to say to the press to get people going. He'd be better off in the WWE with his wrestling and big mouth anyways.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I like how he shut Chael up....Chael just kinda sat there after like....I got bitched...


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

yea chael was so scared that the very same day in interviews he was saying how guys like CC and Wandy come to the UFC and lose a bunch of fights, yet still somehow manage to co-main and main event despite the losing records....


i dont know what ppl wanted Chael to do?? Provoke a fight?? He isnt that kind of person. He never said he is a street fighter.

The clip seems so weird imo. I wouldnt be shocked if after Chael comes back he squares off with Wandy as a big name warmup fight to get him back to a title shot.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

i agree that chael wasnt scared, he just didnt care...like always, chael doesnt seem to respect MMA as a whole and doesnt have a lot of respect for other fighters

i dont see why some are hating on wandy, what he said wasnt a threat he was just showing chael how respect is a big deal in brazil and that some day someone might want to beat him bad because of his comments, he was really just trying to give him some advice IMO

i think some of you didnt actually watch the video, he said he understood the ''hyping the fight'' and talking crap about anderson and that was ok, he just said it was too much when he disrespected brazil and 2 veterans of the sport that have never done anything to deserve disrespect, the nogs have always been classy guys

wandy was just telling chael he should have more respect for veteran fighters and brazil, that he didnt need to hype the fight by saying all of those things, he could've just focused on AS

really ppl here trying to defend chael is going to a whole other level and its starting to scare me...it seems like sonnen is never wrong and never will be nothing he does is bad...yeah..thats not being bias at all:sarcastic12:


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

They just talk


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

dude.. i JUST found this video.. 

Chael Sonnen wasn't so tough when there's no ref. around.. lol..

The Axe Murderer would have destroyed Chael Sonnen during his prime in Pride..
and probably still would !

*F.Y.I*
W. Silva is a class act all around.. i've seen a vid where the UFC wanted him to stop taking pics because the line was too long.. but he said.. "It's ok.. it take few seconds only" .. he stuck up for his fans !


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Followed by trashtalking Vitor. Hah. Nice going Wandy.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

lol Wandy was gettin' serious ... and I love how Chael was just like 'sure' to everything ... Chael would honestly tear him a new one.


----------

